# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Không có tiếng khi chạy đĩa DVD

## buiminhphuong

mình mới lắp ổ đọc&ghi đĩa cd/dvd samsung nhưng khi chạy đĩa dvd karaoke thi xảy ra lỗi: có đĩa thì bình thường có đĩa thì chẳng thấy hình đâu có đĩa thì có hình không có tiếng. vậy đây là lỗi gì và cần phải cài đặt gì nữa không? bác nào giúp mình với thanks!

----------


## thanhlong243

*có đĩa thì bình thường có đĩa thì chẳng thấy hình đâu có đĩa thì có hình không có tiếng* <=sao bạn viết không có chấm phẩy gì vậy?*
*

----------


## Hong_Linh

bạn à còn tùy vào đĩa được ghi theo định dạng nào nữa thì nó mới hiện thị đầy đủ tiếng lẫn hình ảnh .bạn có thể cài gói codecs cho windows bạn đang sử dụng .hoặc sử dụng một phần mềm nào đó có thể đọc được nhiều định dạng .như gomtv ...

----------

